# Welcher Akku für Elektro-Außenborder?



## Timo.Keibel (27. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen in die Runde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Akku für einen E-Motor. Dieser kommt hauptsächlich am Belly zum Einsatz. 
Bin mit nicht ganz sicher, welche Ah der Akku haben sollte. Was meint Ihr: Reichen 36Ah oder sollte ich lieber zu einem 50Ah greifen?
Ein Lithium-Ionen-Akku lohnt sich für mich eher nicht. 
Ich bin auf Eure Erfahrungen und Vorschläge gespannt. Besten Dank schon einmal!


----------



## trawar (27. Oktober 2020)

Wie ist denn die max. Stromaufnahme deines Motors?
Wie schätzt du deine Nutzung ein? 
Nur einwenig hin und her schippern oder willst du aktiv Schleppen?
Wie viel Strecke willst du machen?
Stufenloser Motor oder 1 bis 5 Schaltstufen?
Das macht auch noch einen großen unterschied beim verbrauch.

Ich hatte selber einen 50AH AGM an einem Stufenlosen 30LBS Motor mit ca. 28Amp Aufnahme am Belly und kam damit den ganzen Tag aus und hatte am ende die Batterie mit ca. 25% entladen.
Man kann eine AGM halt nicht soweit wie eine Liion oder Liefpo4 Batterie entladen, das mögen die AGM´S auch wenn jeder Hersteller Zyklenfest und Tiefenentlade sicher schreibt ist alles quatsch.

Auf der anderen Seite hängt es davon ab wie viele Einsätze du hast und wie lange du die Batterie nutzen möchtest.
Wenn am ende nur noch 500Zyklen möglich sind aufgrund der zu teifen Entladung sind das bei einem Jährlichen Einsatz von 50mal immer noch 10Jahre was die Batterie halten würde. Natürlich mit immer weiter sinkenden Kapazität.

Also viel spaß bei der Auswahl.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (27. Oktober 2020)

Danke erst einmal für Deine Antwort.
Ich möchte mir zumindest die Option zum Schleppen offen halten.

Es ist ein 24 LBS Motor mit Schaltstufen. Ich denke ein 50Ah AGM sollte reichen. Da ich das Teil vermutlich nur hin und wieder nutzen kann.


----------



## trawar (27. Oktober 2020)

Geh einfach von 30% entnahme der Nennkapazität der Batterie aus, das wären ca. 15Amp bei einer 50AH Batterie.
Das heisst keine ganze Stunde unter Volllast.


----------



## subterranea (20. April 2021)

Ich stehe auch vor der Anschaffung eines neuen Akkus (Anka mit Rhino VX34). Dazu habe ich (telefonisch) ein Angebot eines "Fachgeschäfts" bekommen. Die Rede war erstmal von einem Bleiakku. Im nachhinein habe ich mich noch gefragt, AGM oder Gel? Starter/Arbeitsbatterie? Worauf muss ich noch achten?


----------



## steffen78 (20. April 2021)

Agm bzw. Bleibakkus sind nicht so toll was Gewicht (ca. Doppelte Von lithium) endladekurve angeht. Es besteht auch die Gefahr das du agm mal zu tief entlädt dann was so gut wie nicht mehr repariert werden kann. Ein 40ah lithium Akku bekommst du schon ab 300euro die würde von der Leistung her ca. Einen 70ah agm Akku entsprechen... ein Nachteil bei lifpo4 Akkus ist vielleicht noch das sie nicht unter Null Grad geladen werden sollen...


----------



## subterranea (20. April 2021)

steffen78 Danke, aber mit Lithium-Akku habe ich bereits abgeschlossen, da zu teuer. Selbst dein genannter Preis (für mich eher unrealistisch für was "Ordentliches") ist mir zu viel.
Zurück zu meiner Frage...gibt es bei Bleiakkus noch den Unterschied zw. Starter- und Arbeitsbatterie? Und wie siehts mit Vor/Nachteile Gelakku aus?


----------



## steffen78 (20. April 2021)

Starter und Arbeitsbatterie haben den Unterschied in der leistungskurve (wieviel Energie kann wie schnell bereit gestellt werden...) sind meist flüssig Batterien. Ich würde dir in deinen Fall dringend zu einer agm(gel) batterie raten. Diese kannst du auch liegend transportieren und nutzen und musst nicht auf Säure achten


----------



## subterranea (21. April 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ein 40ah lithium Akku bekommst du schon ab 300euro die würde von der Leistung her ca. Einen 70ah agm Akku entsprechen...


Ich bin da jetzt doch ein wenig neugierig geworden. Dieses Angebot würde gerade noch in mein Budget passen...
https://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/LiFeYPo4-Akku-12V-40AH-Ladegeraet

Die Frage ist allerdings, ersetzt auch so ein "Kampfpreisangebot" einen 70AH Bleiakku?
Außerdem...lt. Zusatzinfos darf die Verbindung zum Motor nicht mit Krokodil-Klemmen erfolgen, und sollte zusätzlich abgesichert sein. Ist das dringend zu empfehlen, oder ist das nur eine Sicherheitsbestimmung, die bei jedem anderen Akku auch stehen würde?


----------



## Justin123 (21. April 2021)

Schau mal bei Carplounge, die haben da grade echt gute Angebote. Die Loungebox PWR bekommst du für 350 Euro mit 55 AH


----------



## steffen78 (21. April 2021)

Ich habe über ali-express bestellt und da schon mehrere Akkus zusammengebaut. Ein Beispiel für ein Anbieter auf ali express ist zb. Bls Store. Die liefern auch über Zwischenhändler über Prag oder Polen weswegen du die ware schon in ein bis zwei Wochen hast. Die haben Bausätze oder auch fertige Akkus mit bms


----------



## trawar (21. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Ich bin da jetzt doch ein wenig neugierig geworden. Dieses Angebot würde gerade noch in mein Budget passen...
> https://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/LiFeYPo4-Akku-12V-40AH-Ladegeraet
> 
> Die Frage ist allerdings, ersetzt auch so ein "Kampfpreisangebot" einen 70AH Bleiakku?
> Außerdem...lt. Zusatzinfos darf die Verbindung zum Motor nicht mit Krokodil-Klemmen erfolgen, und sollte zusätzlich abgesichert sein. Ist das dringend zu empfehlen, oder ist das nur eine Sicherheitsbestimmung, die bei jedem anderen Akku auch stehen würde?


Rechne doch einfach mal mit 80% Entnahme bei einem LifeYPo4, das wäre 32Amp.
70AH AGM Entnahme 30% wären 21Amp. ohne den Akku zu schädigen.

Natürlich alles ohne Gewehr.


----------



## jkc (21. April 2021)

Hi,

ich verstehe diese Vergleiche nicht.
Wenn ich nach den Herrstellerdaten gehe kann ich bei Bleiakkus AGM / Gel bei 70% Entladung mehrere 100 Ladezyklen erreichen. Wie kommst Du auf 30% Entnahme?
Bei Lithiumtechnik sagen die Herrsteller, dass die Ladung über 80% und Entladung unter 20% gegen die Lebensdauer wirkt, wobei die Zyklenanzahl dann immer noch mehr oder weniger unerreichbar hoch ist.

Vorteile bei Lithium sind sicherlich vorhanden (in meinen Augen in erster Linie beim Gewicht), aber ich meine einen Hype wahrzunehmen, der diese unverhältnismäßig gut aussehen lässt; Dem gegenüber steht ein immer noch sehr hoher Preis.
Für mich persönlich wäre alles andere als die Dinger von Carplounge alleine wegen dem Preis - Leistungs-Verhältnis raus.

Grüße JK


----------



## trawar (21. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich verstehe diese Vergleiche nicht.
> Wenn ich nach den Herrstellerdaten gehe kann ich bei Bleiakkus AGM / Gel bei 70% Entladung mehrere 100 Ladezyklen erreichen. Wie kommst Du auf 30% Entnahme?
> ...


Auf die 30% komme drauf weil mir das der Hersteller meiner Batterie als Idealwert genannt hatm wenn man die 1500 oder 2000 Ladezyklen halten möchte.
Ich hatte es ja auch weiter oben geschrieben das die Zyklen bei falscher Handhabung auch schon fast unerreichbar sind.
Hype würde ich das nicht nennen, jenachdem wie und wo der Einsatz ist macht das durchaus sinn auf eine Liion zu greifen.
Als ich die letzten Jahre mit dem Belly unterwegs war und den Akku immer wieder hin und her schleppen musste, hätte ich gerne eine Liion gehabt.


----------



## steffen78 (21. April 2021)

Ich baue und bastel schon lange mit Akku ... realistisch ist bei agm eine Kapazität von ca 50% und (selbst bei 30% Entnahme) 1000 ladezyklen sind dabei ehr unter laborbedingungen... (500 ist realistisch danach sackt die Kurve ab) bei lifpo4 akku kannst auch schonmal bis 90% raus holen und hast noch weit über 1000 ladezyklen ( und selbst wenn dann die leistungskurve absackt macht sie das nicht so steil wie bei agm) habe heute selbst mal bei aliexpress geschaut und man bekommt zur Zeit für ca 250euro eine fertige lifpo4 akku mit bms. Im übrigen sind das meist die gleichen bestanteile/Fabriken die, die teuren fertigen Akkus in Deutschland intus haben...


----------



## steffen78 (21. April 2021)

250 Euro für ca 50 -70ah Akkus...


----------



## subterranea (21. April 2021)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Die Loungebox PWR bekommst du für 350 Euro mit 55 AH


Also die BASIC-PWR I 12.8V 4S 55AH gibts dort für 249,-  plus Ladegerät bin ich da bei 300 Euro. Da frage ich mich schon ein wenig, wie das geht. Was ich bisher so gelesen und erlebt habe bedeutet bei Akkus/Batterien "billig = gar nicht gut!!!"
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesen Teilen?


----------



## jkc (21. April 2021)

Naja, bei relativ jungen Technologien darf man m.M. nach davon ausgehen, dass sie günstiger werden so mehr sie sich etablieren und um so mehr Anbieter es davon gibt...


----------



## jkc (21. April 2021)

Bah, es wird so ein Schwachsinn über Bleiakkus verbreitet...

"Auch die 100A Version der Loungebox kann innerhalb von 10 Stunden aufgeladen werden.
Eine vergleichbare 200Ah Blei-Säure-Batterie würde mehrere Tage in Tag dauern!"

Ne 200ah Bleibatterie kann ich mit 20A Laden, dass heißt die ist, wenn ich Verluste einrechne, auch etwa in 12h wieder voll...


----------



## steffen78 (21. April 2021)

Da hast du recht, beim laden ist es mit blei Akku einfacher aber von deinen 200ah kannst auch nur ca.100nutzen und das ding wiegt ca.70kg... 100ah lifpo bist bei ca. 25kg...


----------



## Justin123 (21. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Also die BASIC-PWR I 12.8V 4S 55AH gibts dort für 249,-  plus Ladegerät bin ich da bei 300 Euro. Da frage ich mich schon ein wenig, wie das geht. Was ich bisher so gelesen und erlebt habe bedeutet bei Akkus/Batterien "billig = gar nicht gut!!!"
> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesen Teilen?


Ah ich war auf der Hi-C Variante da kostet die 350.


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. April 2021)

Hi,

wer die Kohle *übrig *hat, soll zu Lithium greifen - keine Frage.

Ansonsten für Motoren immer Arbeits-/Antriebs-/Traktionsbatterien wählen in Ausführung AGM oder GEL. Und auch Diese brauchen passende Ladetechnik.
2. wichtiger Punkt ist die Entladekurve: Angaben mit C10 oder gar C20 kann man getrost links liegen lassen, C5 wird interessant und Bestwert C1.
Die C-Werte (manchmal auch HR-Werte) geben an in welcher Zeit welche Kapazität entnommen werden darf ohne den Akku (übermäßig) zu schaden.
Dazu sollte noch die Bezeichnung "Deep Cycle" (tiefentladefähig) kommen, dann können etwa 70...75% der Nennkapazität in einer Stunde entnommen werden.
Ein Datenblatt gehört zu Pflicht!

Dein Rhino VX34 braucht zwischen 10 und 40A in den Fahrstufen, d.h. mit einem (AGM/GEL) 60Ah Akku reicht die Kapazität zwischen einer und 4 Stunden Fahrbetrieb.

Ich selber habe am DDR-Anka einen Rhino VX44 und am Schlauchboot (3,8m) bzw. am Wanderboot ein Rhino BLX70, meine Akkus: 4x 65Ah, Ladegerät "Fraron BLG20M12V".
Das erste Akku-Paar hat bereits etwa 10 Jahre hinter sich.


----------



## subterranea (23. Mai 2021)

Hier mal eine kurze Rückmeldung...ich habe seit ca. 3 Wochen die 55Ah Loungebox und bin mega zufrieden. Bisher passt alles, und ich bin froh über den Tipp von Justin123 !!!   Für 500 € oder mehr hätte ich einen solchen Akku wohl nicht gekauft.
Das Einzige, was ich etwas bemängeln muss, dass von Carplounge null Infos zu dem Akku beigefügt werden. Zu jedem Elektrogerät werden heutzutage die blödesten Hinweise und Informationen zum Umgang mitgegeben, zu diesem Akku jedoch gar nichts. Und einige Fragen habe ich schon gehabt, die ich dann per Telefonat beantwortet bekam. Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass das "Problem" bekannt ist, und man zumindest an einem Info-Blatt arbeitet.


----------



## trawar (23. Mai 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kurze Rückmeldung...ich habe seit ca. 3 Wochen die 55Ah Loungebox und bin mega zufrieden. Bisher passt alles, und ich bin froh über den Tipp von Justin123 !!!   Für 500 € oder mehr hätte ich einen solchen Akku wohl nicht gekauft.
> Das Einzige, was ich etwas bemängeln muss, dass von Carplounge null Infos zu dem Akku beigefügt werden. Zu jedem Elektrogerät werden heutzutage die blödesten Hinweise und Informationen zum Umgang mitgegeben, zu diesem Akku jedoch gar nichts. Und einige Fragen habe ich schon gehabt, die ich dann per Telefonat beantwortet bekam. Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass das "Problem" bekannt ist, und man zumindest an einem Info-Blatt arbeitet.


Ist halt was schwierig von den Chinesen was zu kriegen.


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2021)

Glückwunsch an alle die sich die 100Ah-Carplounge-Batterie für 400€ gesichert haben, ich sehe gerade der Preis wurde um knapp 40% angehoben.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle die sich die 100Ah-Carplounge-Batterie für 400€ gesichert haben, ich sehe gerade der Preis wurde um knapp 40% angehoben.


Da ist doch z.Z. an Akkus eh nichts lieferbar
Als Loungebox PWR ist doch nur noch 20 ah und 250 ah lieferbar, alles andere wird mir z.Z. mit 18 Tage Lieferzeit angezeigt
Seltsamerweise wird das mit jedem Tag 1 Tag länger
Ich suche gerade auch eine 70-100 ah LivePo 4S, aber eben mit Restlaufanzeige in % und Voltanzeige
Die XTRM Version brauche ich nicht, USB Anschluß kann ich im Boot ja über Zigarettenanzünder abgreifen 
Naja, mal abwarten


----------



## Justin123 (1. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle die sich die 100Ah-Carplounge-Batterie für 400€ gesichert haben, ich sehe gerade der Preis wurde um knapp 40% angehoben.


Das ist die High C Variante, die kostete die ganze Zeit schon soviel. Die andere ist nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2021)

Hm, sind die Dinger schon permanent parallel online?


----------



## Justin123 (2. Juni 2021)

Ja die waren die ganze Zeit schon dabei. Gab die normalen und die High C Varianten, die kostete schon die ganze Zeit mehr. Aber komisch das die anderen nicht mehr gelistet sind. Eventuell wollte man die abverkaufen und durch die High C Variante ersetzen, allerdings konnte man die ja teilweise noch vorbestellen.


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2021)

Ok, dann danke schonmal für Deinen Hinweis -  dann habe ich es einfach vercheckt.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (26. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte jetzt mal ausreichend Zeit alles zu testen
Hier nur mal zur Info für die, die unsicher sind ob oder welches Akku ausreicht
Ich fahre an einem fahrfertigen 600 KG und 470 cm Aluboot einen Haswing Cayman 55 mit 70 Ah Hi-C 4 s LifePo Akku
Akkuverbrauch liegt pro Stunde Fahrzeit  im gemischten Betrieb bei ca. 10% 
Mit reinem E-Antrieb schafft mein Boot bei windstillen Verhältnissen auf dem See 5,5 Km/h, gegen die Strömung der Maas immer noch 3,5 Km/h


----------



## trawar (26. Juni 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt mal ausreichend Zeit alles zu testen
> Hier nur mal zur Info für die, die unsicher sind ob oder welches Akku ausreicht
> Ich fahre an einem fahrfertigen 600 KG und 470 cm Aluboot einen Haswing Cayman 55 mit 70 Ah Hi-C 4 s LifePo Akku
> Akkuverbrauch liegt pro Stunde Fahrzeit  im gemischten Betrieb bei ca. 10%
> Mit reinem E-Antrieb schafft mein Boot bei windstillen Verhältnissen auf dem See 5,5 Km/h, gegen die Strömung der Maas immer noch 3,5 Km/h


Wollte mir gerade eben auch den 55AH für mein endura c2 40lbs bestellen aber die haben kein Ladegerät mehr an Lager. Muss da  am Montag mal anrufen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (26. Juni 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Wollte mir gerade eben auch den 55AH für mein endura c2 40lbs bestellen aber die haben kein Ladegerät mehr an Lager. Muss da  am Montag mal anrufen.


Deren Ladegeräte sind zu empfehlen, alleine schon von der Haptik kein Vergleich zu den üblichen Chinaladegeräten
Zumal der Lüfter auch nur halb so laut ist wie bei anderen Ladegeräten
Ich habe auch nur das kleine 10A, aber das reicht bei meinen 70 ah vollkommen aus um über Nacht mal eben zu laden


----------



## trawar (26. Juni 2021)

Ja genau das ist ja auch ausverkauft und 100€ für den 20amp ist mir zu viel


----------



## trawar (27. Juni 2021)

Ursprünglich wollte ich Akku+Lader bei Carplounge bestellen aber der Lader ist ja nun ausverkauft.
Somit brauche ich ein anderes, ideal wäre natürlich wenn ich eine stinknormale Autobatterie und eine AGM damit laden könnte.

Budget 100€ wenn der alles kann, sonst muss man mal schauen.

Könnt ihr mir da was emfehlen oder doch lieber zwei getrennte Lader?

By teh Way, Carplounge nennt ihre Akkus LifePo, ist das was anderes als LifePo4?


----------



## trawar (28. Juni 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Ursprünglich wollte ich Akku+Lader bei Carplounge bestellen aber der Lader ist ja nun ausverkauft.
> Somit brauche ich ein anderes, ideal wäre natürlich wenn ich eine stinknormale Autobatterie und eine AGM damit laden könnte.
> 
> Budget 100€ wenn der alles kann, sonst muss man mal schauen.
> ...


Ich Zittiere mich mal selber.

Habe jetzt diesen Lader bestellt, mal sehen wie der sich macht
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01JRZTAW2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (28. Juni 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich Zittiere mich mal selber.
> 
> Habe jetzt diesen Lader bestellt, mal sehen wie der sich macht
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01JRZTAW2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Der hat aber nur 5A, könnte bei mir etwas knapp sein
Ich fahre am Abend schon mal raus, lade über Nacht  und dann am frühen Morgen wieder raus
Wenn man dann über Nacht laden muss und in der Stunde nur 5A laden kann wäre mir das zu wenig 
Aber in der Regel fährt man ja nicht täglich mit dem Boot zum angeln raus


----------



## trawar (28. Juni 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Der hat aber nur 5A, könnte bei mir etwas knapp sein
> Ich fahre am Abend schon mal raus, lade über Nacht  und dann am frühen Morgen wieder raus
> Wenn man dann über Nacht laden muss und in der Stunde nur 5A laden kann wäre mir das zu wenig
> Aber in der Regel fährt man ja nicht täglich mit dem Boot zum angeln raus


Kommt natürlich darauf an wie viel du aus dem Akku bereits entnommen hast, ich werde auch einen Coulometer einbauen um genau das zu tracken.
Dann kann man anschliessend ziemllich genau die Ladezeit anschätzen.
Das bestellte Ladegerät zeigt dir auch an wie viel der bereits in die Batterie gepumpt hat.
Auch wenn es nur 4 stunden wären die ich aufladen könnte, wären das immerhin noch ca. 50% von dem was man max. bei 55ah entnehmen sollte.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (28. Juni 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> By teh Way, Carplounge nennt ihre Akkus LifePo, ist das was anderes als LifePo4?


Das sind LifePo4 Akkus
Ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden, alleine schon wegen der Anzeige über den Ladezustand in Prozent und und die Anzeige der Ladespannung auf dem Akku


----------



## trawar (28. Juni 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Das sind LifePo4 Akkus
> Ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden, alleine schon wegen der Anzeige über den Ladezustand in Prozent und und die Anzeige der Ladespannung auf dem Akku


https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07RFBHNF5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_i_NSWTPEGP9HG5BCN3FG7Y

Damit kann man zumindestens sehen wie viel Ampere man entnommen hat, beim Lader kann man sehen wie viel Ampere man wieder rein gepumpt hat. Habe mal gehört das es für den Akku gesünder sein soll wenn man ihn nicht bis 100% auflädt. So hätte man zumindestens einen pack an um das eventuell zu steuern.
Es ist jetzt alles bestellt, der neue PWM Converter auch. Werde dann mal schauen müssen wo und wie ich das alles unter kriege.


----------



## trawar (2. Juli 2021)

Gestern habe ich den Akku abgeholt und mit dem was ich zuhause hatte mal was zusammen gebaut.

Mal sehen in weit der wirklich Wasserdicht ist.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (2. Juli 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Mal sehen in weit der wirklich Wasserdicht ist.


Einen Schauer wird derKoffer mit Sicherheit unbeschadet überstehen
Kannst du so noch die Ladeanzeige auf dem Akku ablesen?
Das wäre mir wichtig


----------



## trawar (2. Juli 2021)

Dafür habe ich dieses schöne teil.
Hat ein Wireless Display das dir alle nötigen Werte anzeigt.
Über die Aktuelle Spannung bis hinzu dem entnommenen Strom und das in echtzeit.
Beim Laden kannst du dann wiederum die Menge an Amp.messen was du wieder in den Akku gepumpt hast.

Heisst Juntek VAT 1050


----------



## ragbar (3. Juli 2021)

Bei den Koffern würde ich "Spritzwasserdicht " als Beschreibung gelten lassen,habe so ähnliche im Einsatz.
Im Boot nach Wasserschlag beim Trailern an einer offenen Ostseeslippe waren die alles andere als wasserdicht. 
Im Heck des Bootes schwamm alles,weil beim Trailern eine Welle hinten reingekommen war.
Danach mußte ich das Wasser zuhause aus diesen Boxen auskippen.


----------



## trawar (5. Juli 2021)

Habe am WE  mal den Motor in die Wassertonne gehauen und das ganze mal etwas über eine stunde in unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen bis 75% laufen lassen.
Mit der PWM Steuerung waren das wenn ich das noch recht im Kopf habe spitze mit bis zu ca. 20Amp. die der Motor gezogen hat.
Aber die meiste Zeit waren es 1/4 der Drehzahl bei max. 2Amp.
Habe mit einer Stromzange den angezeigten Strom des VAT-1050 gegen geprüft und das passt bis 0,2-0,3A ziemlich gut.
Nachdem der Akku dann über Nacht stand, zeigt die verbaute anzeige noch 92% rest Kapazität an.
Der nächstes Plan ist das ich den Akku mal so weit leer laufen lasse bis das BMS abschaltet und über das Ladegerät kann ich dann sehen wie viel Amp wieder rein geht.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (5. Juli 2021)

Mein Akku 70 ah Hi-C LiFePo leert sich kaum
Ich bin immer noch bei 65% und hatte den Motor ( Haswing Cayman)  sicher schon 10 mal in Gebrauch
Es macht extrem viel aus wie sehr man den Motor beansprucht 
Beim driften fahre ich ja nur mit minimaler Belastung, da zieht der Motor so gut wie nichts aus dem Akku
Und was am geilsten ist, man hört den Motor nicht, das empfinde ich sowas von angenehm beim angeln
Einzig die Richtungsänderung über die Fernbedienung macht Geräusche, der Motorlauf selber ist nicht zu hören


----------



## trawar (5. Juli 2021)

Bei 25% Leistung zieht der Motor gerade mal 2Ampere, bei 50% ist man glaube ich bei 10Ampere.
Das sind schon Werte da braucht man sich auch mit dem 55er Akku keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Edit: sehe gerade dass der Preis von 349€ auf 395€ gestiegen ist.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (6. Juli 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Edit: sehe gerade dass der Preis von 349€ auf 395€ gestiegen ist.


Mein 70AH Hi-C Akku ist sogar 100€ teurer geworden


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Juli 2021)

Nun bin ich auch bei der Carplounge schwach geworden.
150Ah Hi-C für 599 Teuronen ...


----------



## trawar (15. Juli 2021)

Ja den hatte ich die Tage auch auf der Seite gesehen wo du den wahrscheinlich her hast.
War um einiges günstiger als bei Carplounge direkt.


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Juli 2021)

Genau.
Bin echt gespannt, wie die sich am Rhino BLX70 machen.
Meine ältesten AGM (Vision) sind nun schon 12(13) Jahre alt, das "neue" Päärchen (Yuasa) hat 4 Jahre hinter sich, alle mit 65Ah ...


----------



## trawar (15. Juli 2021)

Ich habe meinen 55er letztes Wochenende mit dem 40lbs Motor gequält und hatte nach 8 bis 9 Stunden auf dem Wasser laut Anzeige immer noch 90%.


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Juli 2021)

Ich habe zu einigen Angelstellen 8...10(Fluss)km, da schleicht man nicht unbedingt - aber mal sehen.
Über Land (Auto) kommt man da nicht wirklich hin.


----------



## Justin123 (15. Juli 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch bei der Carplounge schwach geworden.
> 150Ah Hi-C für 599 Teuronen ...


Wo?


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Juli 2021)

iih-Bääh.


----------



## Justin123 (16. Juli 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> iih-Bääh.


? Wo gibts den die High C Variante für 599? Bei Carplounge zumindest nicht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Juli 2021)

EBAY.
Vorlesen tu' ich aber nicht.








						PWR 12.8V 4S 150AH Hi-C  | LiFePo BMS Outdoor Akku f. E-Motor Camping, Caravan  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie PWR 12.8V 4S 150AH Hi-C  | LiFePo BMS Outdoor Akku f. E-Motor Camping, Caravan in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## steffen78 (18. Juli 2021)

In der Beschreibung -Lieferumfang steht das es nur Lifepo Akkus sind. Für den Preis sollte es mindestens lifpo4 sein.


----------



## Justin123 (19. Juli 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> EBAY.
> Vorlesen tu' ich aber nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


Dann schreibs doch auch so dass man es versteht.


steffen78 schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung -Lieferumfang steht das es nur Lifepo Akkus sind. Für den Preis sollte es mindestens lifpo4 sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da steht doch 4s LifePo


----------



## trawar (19. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte vor der Bestellung da angerufen da mich die Beschreibung auch was stutzig gemacht hat.
Es wurde bestätigt das es sich um ein LifePo4 handelt, gibt es über haupt LifePo Akkus ?


----------



## steffen78 (19. Juli 2021)

Die 4s lifepo
Ist nicht das gleiche wie lifepo4!
4s lifepo besagt das der Akku aus 4zellen besteht und nichts über die Zusammensetzung des lithium


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Juli 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> ...
> Es wurde bestätigt das es sich um ein LifePo4 handelt, gibt es über haupt LifePo Akkus ?



Nö.
Es gibt einige Firmen die erst von Lifepo schreiben, dann aber in der Spezifikation genauer werden: "Lifepo4"
Die "4S" und "...PO4" sorgen hier für Verwirrung.
Lifepo ist ein Handelsname (Lithiumeisenphosphat), LiFePO4 die Summenformel.

Wenn es keine Lifepo wären, käme noch LiCoO2,  LiFeYPO4, oder Li-Io in Betracht, würde ich aber alle ausschließen.


----------



## trawar (20. Juli 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Nö.
> Es gibt einige Firmen die erst von Lifepo schreiben, dann aber in der Spezifikation genauer werden: "Lifepo4"
> Die "4S" und "...PO4" sorgen hier für Verwirrung.
> Lifepo ist ein Handelsname (Lithiumeisenphosphat), LiFePO4 die Summenformel.
> ...


Was wäre denn der Unterschied zwischen LifePo und LifePo4 ?
Google spuckt da nicht wirklich was verständliches raus.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juli 2021)

Das Erste (LiFePO oder auch LFP) wäre das Wort umgangssprachlich abgekürzt, das zweite ist die chemische Summenformel. (4S davor beschreibt die Gruppierung der Zellen.)
LiFePO als Formel geht nicht, hat mit den Atombindungen der Moleküle zu tun.
Ähnlich wäre wohl das Wort "Wasser", es ist ja eigentlich "Wasserstoffdioxyd", die Summenformel ist H2O.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (20. Juli 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ähnlich wäre wohl das Wort "Wasser", es ist ja eigentlich "Wasserstoffdioxyd",....


Richtig gefährlich wird es aber erst wenn mal so eine Flasche Dihydrogenmonoxid ausläuft


----------



## trawar (20. Juli 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Das Erste wäre das Wort umgangssprachlich abgekürzt, das zweite ist die chemische Summenformel. (4S davor beschreibt die Gruppierung der Zellen.)
> LiFePO als Formel geht nicht, hat mit den Atombindungen der Moleküle zu tun.
> Ähnlich wäre wohl das Wort "Wasser", es ist ja eigentlich "Wasserstoffdioxyd", die Summenformel ist H2O.


Also ist das Korrekt wenn der Verkäufer von LifePo spricht und dann in den Tech Details "4S" auflisted.
Dann wäre es ja ein LifePo4.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juli 2021)

"Dihydrogenmonoxid" heißt als Summenformel 2(HO) was in der Chemie auch wieder nicht funktioniert.


----------



## jkc (20. Juli 2021)

Das 4S bedeutet, dass der Akku aus vier Akkuzellen vom Typ LiFePo4 besteht; die beiden "4" beziehen sich auf unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juli 2021)

Richtig.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (20. Juli 2021)

Hier ist das recht gut erklärt


----------



## trawar (20. Juli 2021)

Ja 1 bis nS ist mir schon klar, aber wofür steht die 4 in der Lifepo4 Bezeichnung?


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juli 2021)

Ein Lithiumatom,
ein Eisenatom,
ein Phosphoratom
4 Sauerstoffatome

Alles zusammen bildet ein Lithiumeisenphosphat-Molekül.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juli 2021)

Die Produktion erfolgt aber über Zwischenstufen - wird ja nicht einfach zusammengerührt, sondern ist ein komplexer chemischer Prozess.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juli 2021)

Noch was gefunden: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithiumeisenphosphat


----------



## trawar (20. Juli 2021)

Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ein Lithiumatom,
> ein Eisenatom,
> ein Phosphoratom
> 4 Sauerstoffatome
> ...


Jetzt ist es klar, vielen lieben dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (10. September 2021)

Danke für die ganzen hilfreichen Infos:
Möchte mir nun auch einen Lithium Ionen Akku für meinen E-Motor (Rhino BLX70) anschaffen. Spielte bisher stets mit dem Gedanken mir eine Ourdoorbox von RebellCell oder RigBee (12V 50AH) zu holen - allerdings ist der Preis echt eine Hausnummer. Nun bin ich hier auf die Loungebox gestoßen. Kannte ich bisher noch nicht! Frage mich natürlich, wieso die Dinger doch deutlich preiswerter sind als die anderen?


----------



## trawar (10. September 2021)

Weil es vielleicht LiFePo4 sind anstatt Liion?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (10. September 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> . Nun bin ich hier auf die Loungebox gestoßen. Kannte ich bisher noch nicht! Frage mich natürlich, wieso die Dinger doch deutlich preiswerter sind als die anderen?


Größter Verkäufer in Europa
Da kannst du ohne Bedenken bestellen
Einfach mal in diversen Karpfenforen nachlesen, es gibt dazu mehr als genug Infos
Zudem kannst du wählen ob 3S oder 4S 
Hier ein kurzer Auszug von deren Infos dazu
                   LiIon oder LiFePo?

Durch den höheren Spannungsbereich von 4S LiFePo im Vergleich zu 3S LiIon Zellen steht die volle Akkuspannung deutlich länger für die Verbraucher zur Verfügung und bietet bei gleicher Kapazität längere Laufzeiten.
Neben Oben genannten Vorteilen, hat der Einsatz von 4S LiFePo aber auch Nachteile: Die Größe und das Gewicht der LoungeBox PWR ist bei gleicher Kapazität rund 20% größer, bzw. schwerer als die LoungeBox PRO mit 3S LiIon Zellen.


----------



## trawar (5. Oktober 2021)

Aktuell Etxrem Reduziert, 55AH für 275€ sucht seines gleichen









						LoungeBox 12V PWR 55aH | HI-C LiFePo Akku -Smart Outdoor Batterie E-Motor Camping Caravan
					

| BACK IN STOCK -  Loungebox PWR-4S-LiFePo-HI-C NEU - SOFORT LIEFERBAR! …




					www.carplounge.de


----------



## trawar (5. Oktober 2021)

Dazu dann diesen Motor fürs Belly oder Kajak






						Elektromotor Classic 40 lbs
					

Elektromotor Classic 40 lbs. Elektromotor für den Heckantrieb eines Boots im Süßwasser mit einer Leistung von 40 lbs  Nur €204.7




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Oktober 2021)

Diese kann man durchaus kaufen...








						269.48€ |Batterie LiFePO4 12V 12.8V 4000 ah, pour camping car, voiturette de Golf, hors réseau électrique | AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## bic zip (23. Oktober 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Aktuell Etxrem Reduziert, 55AH für 275€ sucht seines gleichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du dir den Akku geholt und kannst schon was dazu sagen?
Was für einen Motor hast du dir dazu geholt?


----------



## trawar (23. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Akku geholt und kannst schon was dazu sagen?
> Was für einen Motor hast du dir dazu geholt?


Nutze den Akku jetzt seit letztem Jahr Juni mit einem 30lbs MinnKota und habe den immer noch nicht an einem Tag leer fahren können.
Nach jeder Ausfahrt wird der so abgestellt und vor der nächsten Fahrt in der Nacht aufgeladen, bis jetzt hat der immer noch die volle Kapazität.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt, aber:
Seit gut einem Jahr nutze ich die Carp-Lounge-Akkus (siehe https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/welcher-akku-fuer-elektro-aussenborder.351250/post-5185972)
Motor ist immer noch der Rhino BLX70.
Fazit: nicht übel. Kam ich "früher" mit meinen 4x65Ah so um die 8km, schaffe ich heute mit 2x 150Ah über 20 km.
Fahrprofil ist eher "Vollast" bis zum Spot. Einsatzraum ein "sanfter" Fluss mit 1-2 km/h Strömung.

Einziges Manko: im Hochsommer habe ich Spannungseinbrüche bei längerer Volllast, deswegen 2 Akkus im parallelbetrieb.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. Oktober 2022)

PS: Boot ist ein polnisches "ANKA 4 HR" in blau.
Habe leider kein vernünftiges Bild: http://www.boote-angelsport.eu/?p=114

Aber die Farbe erkennt man schon:


----------



## guese1 (22. November 2022)

Glaube bestelle auch bei Carplounge
100AH zur Zeit 499 Euro und 20AH Ladegerät 129Euro
Oder gibst die Woanders noch Preiswerter? Hat mal 
Einer geschrieben


----------



## alexpp (22. November 2022)

Bei manchen China-Marken geht noch ein wenig günstiger, z.B. 100Ah Creabest für 460€.


----------



## Justin123 (22. November 2022)

Billiger vielleicht, günstiger naja.


----------

